# Joshua MacCluer Plays Ravel: Piece en Forme de Habanera



## joshuamaccluermusic

To bring depth to any relationship whether musical or personal takes time. Just as truly meaningful friendships develop over time, a special performance of a piece of music comes after a long term musical relationship. Conversely, to learn a piece in a day or two and immediately perform it without developing a relationship with it is like a cheap fling; shallow and unsatisfying.

One work I have had a very long term relationship with is Ravel's Piece en Forme de Habanera. I first played it at a recital at Oberlin in 1996. I hope you enjoy my latest version of this beautiful piece, the result of an 18 year old musical friendship, with pianist Illie Ng Ling Ling. Here's to many more years of friendship with this beautiful piece.

http://joshuamaccluer.com/developing-long-term-relationships-with-music/


----------

